# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  بشرى سارة : شاهد قناة الرحمة وأنت تتصفح النت !!

## حمدي أبوزيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .  
أثناء بحثي في محرك البحث جوجل عن أمر ما , وقفت على صفحة بها بث مباشر لقناة الرحمة الفضائية - التي يرأسها فضيلة الشيخ محمد حسان - حفظه الله . 
ثم إن فكرة مشاهدة القناة وأنت تتصفح الشبكة العنكبوتية أعجبتني كثيرا , فأخذت أبحث هل هناك مواقع أخرى تقدم تلك الخدمة , فوجدت أن موقع القناة الرسمي يعرض - بالفعل- بثا مباشرا للقناة  بصورة واضحة وصوت واضح لكن الشاشة صغيرة إلى حد ما .
ولكن - بفضل الله وحده - عثرت على شاشتين كبيرتين نسبيا ..
وإليكم البث المباشر : ( اضغط على كلمة هنا ) 
 هنــــــــا ( الشاشة صغيرة ) 
أو 
هنــــــــا ( الشاشة متوسطة ) 
أو
هنــــــــا ( الشاشة كبيرة نسبيا ) 
علما بأن أفضل بث مباشر -من وجهة نظري- هو من موقع القناة الرسمي ( الشاشة الصغيرة ) .
وفي الختام , أرجو ممن لديه بث مباشر أفضل من هذا أن يضعه لنا لكي نستفيد منه جميعا . 
ونرجو منكم دعوة صادقة بأن يتوب الله علي . 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## لامية العرب

جزاك الله خير ..الدال على الخير كفاعله
ونسأل الله أن يتوب علي وعليك برحمته
شيخي الفاضل//
ألا تعرف الطريق الى قناة الحكمة عبر النت كما هو الحال في الرحمة؟

----------


## هدى كتوعه

جزاك الله خير

----------


## معاذ

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل

----------


## حمدي أبوزيد

> جزاك الله خير ..الدال على الخير كفاعله
> ونسأل الله أن يتوب علي وعليك برحمته
> شيخي الفاضل//
> ألا تعرف الطريق الى قناة الحكمة عبر النت كما هو الحال في الرحمة؟


آمين . ولك بمثل أخي الكريم لامية العرب ..
أما بخصوص البث المباشر لقناة الحكمة الفضائية فجاري البحث , والله المستعان ,,,
وأنا فقط تلميذكم , ولا أستحق لقب شيخ ! 



> جزاك الله خير


وإياك ِ أختي الكريمة . 



> بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


وفيك بارك أخي معاذ ..

----------


## عبداللةابومريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة  نشكركم على هذا الموقع الفريد ونتمنى لكم التوفيق وفققكم اللة

----------

